# Report:  CCGS Ann Harvey Taking On Water Off Newfoundland



## Privateer (1 Apr 2015)

Reported on gCaptain:
Link: http://gcaptain.com/canadian-coast-guard-ship-ann-harvey-taking-on-water-off-newfoundland/



> A Canadian Coast Guard buoy tender is taking on water off the southern coast of Newfoundland.
> 
> Joint Task Force Atlantic reports that it has sent two Canadian Coast Guard ships and three helicopters to assist the CCGS Ann Harvey, which is taking on water near Burgeo, NL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2015)

UPDATED
Coast guard vessel Ann Harvey hits sea bottom; crew members safe
JTF Atlantic reports Ann Harvey taking on water
CBC News Posted: Apr 01, 2015 3:25 PM NT Last Updated: Apr 01, 2015 4:04 PM NT 

Two ships and three helicopters were heading off the coast of southern Newfoundland Wednesday afternoon to reach the stranded Canadian Coast Guard vessel Ann Harvey, which struck bottom near Burgeo with crew members onboard. 

The vessel was five nautical miles southwest of Burgeo doing routine work in the area when it ran aground, a coast guard news release said. 

Twenty-six crew and two cadets were onboard at the time. All are safe, the coast guard said. 

The Joint Task Force Atlantic tweeted mid-afternoon. that the vessel was taking on water. 

#JRCCHalifax tasked a #103Sqn Cormorant + 2 helos & 2 ships from @CCG_GCC to help CCGS #AnneHarvey that is taking on water near Burgeo NL
3:25 PM - 1 Apr 2015


A coast guard helicopter and the CCGS Louis S. St.-Laurent, a heavy icebreaker, are heading to the vessel, with the help of the Joint Rescue Centre in Halifax.

The icebreaker should reach the stranded ship around midnight and will stay there until the CCGS Telost arrives Thursday. 

The search and rescue ship CCGC W.G. George, which is based at Burgeo, has reached the Ann Harvey and attached a tow line. 

The coast guard said the weather in the area is favourable for the ship's position.


----------



## chrisf (1 Apr 2015)

Good to hear everyone is safe, now here's hoping for a safe and easy tow.

It's strange that striking the bottom would cause an 1100 damage, they're buoy tenders, they're designed with running aground occasionally in mind, would not be surprised if it turns out to be a corrosion issue that just happened to be exposed by striking.

Either the Cygnus or the cape roger, I don't recall which, both of similar vintage to the Harvey, nearly sank in St John's harbour about 3 years ago due to corrosion in her stern tubes...

Hopefully once everyone is safely back ashore this steps up mid life refit plans.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Apr 2015)

It was not uncommon to run aground in a buoy tender, the buoys are often placed there for a reason. One of the tenders out here the James Douglas was a direct drive diesel, that separated the Men from the boys in ship handling pretty darn quick. It all depends what they struck, the Camsull was ripped open by a growler she struck, they had a bunch of beacon making material aboard and were able to make a cofferdam around the hole in the hold.


----------



## chrisf (1 Apr 2015)

Note that she's disabled... there's nothing from the cargo hold forward that will disable the vessel, which is the forward half of the vessel, and there's no normal penetrations between the cargo hold, and the engine room. It's likely she was taking water in the aft half of the ship.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Apr 2015)

You can see from the picture in the article that she is taking water from the stern, not the hold.

She was probably just unlucky and the grounding popped the seal on the stern tube, or she jarred one of the sea cocks on one of the intakes. That flooding in the engine room would likely not be enough to sink her, but would definitely "disable" her - cause the engine would have to be shut down.


----------



## chrisf (1 Apr 2015)

Just got more details on it... engine room wasn't affected, but if this doesn't write her off, she's going to have quite the bill for her mid-life.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2015)

Coast guard vessel Ann Harvey hits sea bottom
JTF Atlantic reports Ann Harvey taking on water
CBC News Posted: Apr 01, 2015 3:25 PM NT Last Updated: Apr 01, 2015 9:23 PM NT

Two non-essential crew members and two cadets were removed from the Ann Harvey Wednesday after Canadian Coast Guard vessel struck bottom near Burgeo. 

The vessel was five nautical miles southwest of Burgeo doing routine work on buoys when it ran aground, the Coast Guard said. 

"She steamed away from the area but because where the damage occurred it flooded the propulsion motor room," Jim Chmiel, superintendent of regional operations centre, Atlantic region, told CBC News.

Chmiel said crewmembers closed water-tight doors, sealing off the area where water leaked into the ship. 

Twenty-six crew and two cadets were onboard at the time. All are safe, Chmiel said.

The CCGC W.G. George, based in Burgeo, removed two cadets from the ship. Two other non-essential personnel will also be taken off. The rest of the crew will stay on for now.

the Joint Task Force Atlantic said it became aware at 11 a.m. that the vessel was taking on water. 

#JRCCHalifax tasked a #103Sqn Cormorant + 2 helos & 2 ships from @CCG_GCC to help CCGS #AnneHarvey that is taking on water near Burgeo NL
3:25 PM - 1 Apr 2015


A Coast Guard helicopter and the CCGS Louis S. St.-Laurent, a heavy icebreaker, were heading to the vessel Wednesday, with the help of the Joint Rescue Centre in Halifax.

The icebreaker was expected to reach the Ann Harvey around midnight to tow it to shore, and will stay there until the CCGS Teleost arrives Thursday. 

The Canadian Navy frigate HMCS Charlottetown also departed Halifax Wednesday, with plans to provide further support to the Ann Harvey.

The lifeboat stationed in Burgeo, the CCGC W.G. George, reached the Ann Harvey earlier in the day and attached a tow line to the ship and pulled it farther offshore.

The Coast Guard said the weather in the area is favourable for the ship's position.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2015)

Apparently her sewage compartment flooded, these ships have a complex sewage treatment plant to meet Arctic standards, I can't recall the exact layout but on the Port side towards the stern below the accommodation deck I recall 2 watertight doors, on the Pearkes one of these doors would "creep" and setoff the alarm at 3:00am every day, so 2 of the cabins nearby were tasked to take turns to go down and hit the handle so the door would close completely. Those watertight door were kept in the closed position unless in use. One of them might lead to the sewage compartment, but I recall using the same door as the engine room to tour the sewage plant. I think you have the Engine room with the motor room behind it and the sewage compartment on one side of that.

All in all this design has served the guard well with a ship that can conduct many of the tasks required of it and pretty darn comfy accommodations.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Apr 2015)

UPDATED
Coast guard ship Ann Harvey anchored near Burgeo after striking bottom
Dive teams assessing damage
CBC News Posted: Apr 02, 2015 9:24 AM NT Last Updated: Apr 02, 2015 2:58 PM NT

The Canadian Coast Guard vessel Ann Harvey is now safely anchored 15 miles west of Burgeo, after running aground on Wednesday while doing routine work on buoys off Newfoundland's southwest coast.

Coast guard vessel Ann Harvey hits sea bottom 
Divers with the Royal Canadian Navy, based in Halifax, were assessing the damage to determine what repairs could be carried out on-site.

The divers were expected to begin their operation with the help of an underwater remote operated vehicle Thursday afternoon.

Jim Chmiel, superintendent of the regional operations centre for the Atlantic region with the Canadian Coast Guard, said the ship was towed overnight to Connoire Bay by the heavy icebreaker CCGS Louis S. St.-Laurent.

Chmiel said while the ship was damaged and lost power, it could have been much worse.

"There were no injuries, everyone was safe and there were no pollutants in the water," he told the St. John's Morning Show.

"The water levels have basically stayed the same all night, with a slight decrease in the sewage compartment, which is aft of the motor propulsion room."

Two cadets were taken off the ship by helicopter, and they are now safe at a hotel in Burgeo. Chmiel said all other crew members remained on the ship. ​

JTF Atlantic @JTFAtlantic
Follow
#JRCCHalifax tasked a #103Sqn Cormorant + 2 helos & 2 ships from @CCG_GCC to help CCGS #AnneHarvey that is taking on water near Burgeo NL
3:25 PM - 1 Apr 2015

"The decision was made to send them ashore, but the full 26 crew members are still onboard," he said.

"The Cormorant helicopter was in Burgeo and they used that to transport the cadets."

A lifeboat stationed in Burgeo, the CCGC W.G. George, first arrived at the Ann Harvey and towed the ship to the west. Then, at around 1:30 a.m., the Louis S. St.-Laurent arrived at the scene and took over the tow.

The Canadian Navy frigate HMCS Charlottetown also departed Halifax Wednesday, with plans to provide further support to the Ann Harvey.

Temporary repairs before sailing to St. John's

Sections of the Ann Harvey took on water when it hit bottom, which led to a number of spaces becoming flooded.






The Ann Harvey
The icebreaker Ann Harvey are struck the bottom off the coast of Burgeo, Newfoundland. (The Canadian Coast Guard)

"The motor propulsion room was flooded, the entire space, and the space after that was also flooded," said Chmiel.

He said the reason why the ship striking bottom is unknown.

"The entire bridge team including the commanding officer was on the bridge when this occurred," he said.

Next, the ship will need to be inspected by navy divers, who will determine the extent of the damage and what needs to be done to repair the vessel.

"The dive team is being transported on scene," said Chmiel.

"The fleet dive unit, the heavy team, is in Stephenville and will be heading to Burgeo later in the day."

Chmiel said the Ann Harvey will be towed back to St. John's once temporary repairs are complete


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2015)

If the motor room flooded, that's going to be a expensive big job to repair those motors, the vessel is diesel-electric.

A short vid on buoy tending https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIgjcbOkoag


----------



## chrisf (3 Apr 2015)

I guess she's first in line for VLE now. 

Going to be quite a repair bill, she was in rougher shape than any of her sister ships to begin with.


----------



## chrisf (3 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Those watertight door were kept in the closed position unless in use. One of them might lead to the sewage compartment, but I recall using the same door as the engine room to tour the sewage plant. I think you have the Engine room with the motor room behind it and the sewage compartment on one side of that.



If you heard them on the main deck, they were probably the w/t doors for central stores, sort of a mid-deck above the motors.

The sewage compartment, motor room, cycloconvertor room, an motor room are all separate compartments.

The motor room was flooded, and the sewage compartment was flooded... the motors were completely submerged... for anyone who's wondering, the 2 prop motors each about the size of a decent garage.



> All in all this design has served the guard well with a ship that can conduct many of the tasks required of it and pretty darn comfy accommodations.



Reliable engines, spacious cargo hold, hanger and flight deck, room for about 30 crew, reasonable ice class, versatile mission options, great big towing winch, they're dandy boats, the only major issue is the controls for the propulsion, and with any luck, that might be a write off


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Apr 2015)

From VOCM.COM



> Superintendent of Regional Operations, Captain Jim Chmiel, says a small puncture, about eight inches in diameter, has been found in the hull in the area near the propulsion motor room. That's the section of the ship which filled with water yesterday.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2015)

NEW
Progress being made on Coast Guard ship Ann Harvey, DFO says
CBC News Posted: Apr 04, 2015 5:59 PM NT Last Updated: Apr 04, 2015 5:59 PM NT

Officials with the Department of Fisheries and Oceans say that progress is being made on the damaged Coast Guard vessel Ann Harvey.

The ship, which is now anchored about 24 kilometres west of Burgeo, ran aground on Wednesday while doing routine work on buoys off Newfoundland's southwest coast.

Coast guard ship Ann Harvey anchored near Burgeo after striking bottom
Coast guard vessel Ann Harvey hits sea bottom
A steel plate has been placed over the puncture in the ship's hull, which has significantly reduced the intake of water, and its stern is slowly starting to rise.

Officials say more welding is required, but work could be delayed because of poor weather conditions that are expected Saturday night and into Sunday.

The CCGS Teleost has connected a towline to the Ann Harvey to provide extra security during periods of high winds.

The HMCS Charlottetown and CCGS Louis S. St. Laurent will remain on scene, while the CCGS W.G. George — which provided support on Saturday — is set to return to Burgeo for the night.


----------

